# steam und Spiele mit Win 8.1?



## maxklimmek (24. Mai 2014)

Hi. 
Ich habe vor mir am Montag Windows 8.1 64bit zu zulegen. Auf der offiziellen Downloadseite von Steam steht als Systemvoraussetzung win xp, vista und 7. Nichts von 8(8.1), außerdem hab ich schin von Problemen gelesen mit 8.1 und Steam. Bitte kommt nixht mit win 8 ist eh schei*e. Mir gefällt das neue Design, ich möchte nur wissen ob ich damit Steam-Spiele(z.b. watchdogs) spielen kann.
Danke schonmal


----------



## Shirozen (24. Mai 2014)

Installier Steam einfach und werde glücklich . Hab auch Windows 8.1 und hab mit Steam keine Probleme.


----------



## maxklimmek (24. Mai 2014)

Aber warum wird dann 8 nicjt angegeben? Als Absicherung falls es doch nicht läuft?


----------



## LalalukaOC (24. Mai 2014)

Also bei mir Funktionieren alle Steam-Spiele unter 8.1 so schlecht ist das System auch nicht nur das es sich nicht loht es zukaufen wenn man 7 noch hat.
Ich hatte nur am Anfang mit Steamspielen und 8.1 da wurde von den 8.1 Nvidia Drivern nämlich keine Source-Engine unterstütz so musste ich ein paar Wochen auf Portal HL2 CS:GO und Garrys Mod verzichten das Problem ist aber recht bald gelöst worden jetzt funzt alles.
Zwischen 8.1 und 8 ist auch kein alzu großer unterschied mal sollte halt nur Upgraden weil Win8 keine Sicherheits-Updates bekommt da Microsoft davon ausgeht das alle 8 Nutzer auf 8.1 Upgraden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Mai 2014)

Keine Panik auf der Titanic, läuft alles so wie es soll


----------



## maxklimmek (24. Mai 2014)

Ok das find ich gut 
Dann werde ich Montag mal in den Computerladen meines Vertrauens fahren.
Danke für den "Rat"


----------



## nur (24. Mai 2014)

bei mir funktionieren auch FAST alle steamgames, außer two worlds epic edition. stürzt gleich nach start ab.
sonst alles gut bisher.


----------



## Shirozen (24. Mai 2014)

Was ich bei Steam auch witzig finde ist das bei mir Nexuiz nicht funtzt, aber der Nexuiz Stupid Mode -_-


----------

